
Ask HN: Who are the investors to avoid? - candlestick
I’m in the process of fundraising and I realized there is no place to research investors. So I was wondering: who should you not take money from?
======
mtmail
[https://www.knowyourvc.com/](https://www.knowyourvc.com/) aims to be the
glassdoor of investor ratings ([http://www.businessinsider.com/know-your-vc-
anthony-zhang-an...](http://www.businessinsider.com/know-your-vc-anthony-
zhang-anonymous-rate-vcs-2017-8))

------
circadiam
And I suppose the opposite would be useful: who are the investors you love?

